# Sat-Nav screen coating



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Don't know quite how I did this but........last weekend I was giving the interior of the car a bit of a clean and there were some smudges on the sat-nav screen on the dash (no doubt from wife who manages to get finger marks on the PC monitor too) so I got my little can of monitor screen spray cleaner which I regularly use to clean the CRT monitor screen and laptop screen.

Unfortunately it seemed to take the anti-reflective coating off the sat-nav screen. Well it has in part. I now have a bit of a mish-mash on the screen with smears where I have rubbed to try and sort the problem out.

The screen cleaner does not seem to get any more of the coating off and I'm left with a bit of a mess. It doesn't cause too many problems in day-mode but when the screen darkens to night mode, I can see the smears and its rather distracting.

Any suggestions? Or should I just gradually rub the remaining coating off over time?

BTW the lack of the anti-reflective coating seems to make not one jot of difference to the viewability of the screen.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Protective sheet*

Whiel I do not have the system that you guys have I have a Kenwood screen with Nave and I purchased from some guy in the U.S. a protective sheet that goes on the screen that protects it from scratches, etc.... do a search for "kenwood screen protector" it will bring to you what you want... they are cheap but worth it. I have had mine over my screen for a year and would highly recommend it.

Stephen




ron519098 said:


> Don't know quite how I did this but........last weekend I was giving the interior of the car a bit of a clean and there were some smudges on the sat-nav screen on the dash (no doubt from wife who manages to get finger marks on the PC monitor too) so I got my little can of monitor screen spray cleaner which I regularly use to clean the CRT monitor screen and laptop screen.
> 
> Unfortunately it seemed to take the anti-reflective coating off the sat-nav screen. Well it has in part. I now have a bit of a mish-mash on the screen with smears where I have rubbed to try and sort the problem out.
> 
> ...


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> Whiel I do not have the system that you guys have I have a Kenwood screen with Nave and I purchased from some guy in the U.S. a protective sheet that goes on the screen that protects it from scratches, etc.... do a search for "kenwood screen protector" it will bring to you what you want... they are cheap but worth it. I have had mine over my screen for a year and would highly recommend it.
> 
> Stephen


Thanks. Did a Google but came up empty handed. I'll continue to look but in the meantime has anyone got any suggestions as to what I can use to get rid of the remaining coating........


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Try again*

When you do a search... do a worlwide search. These are sold in the U.S. and if you do a local search for UK it will not display.


Stephen




ron519098 said:


> Thanks. Did a Google but came up empty handed. I'll continue to look but in the meantime has anyone got any suggestions as to what I can use to get rid of the remaining coating........


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*eBay*

Of course.. .this is on eBay.... I am tired... sorry about this... lol

Stephen


----------



## Rudy65 (May 10, 2005)

Ron,

My one year old X Trail came with the same problem on the sat nav screen you have got. The only way is to replace the screen which Nissan did free of charge for me. Not sure of the cost but can't be excessive. Nissan, Hylton Worcester replaced mine, although I seem to recall them having a few problems locating the part.

Good luck.

Rudy


----------



## prasheel (Jan 12, 2006)

*SAT NAV SCREEN*

I Have the same problem but have not been able to get this resolved. Can anyone help.











ron519098 said:


> Don't know quite how I did this but........last weekend I was giving the interior of the car a bit of a clean and there were some smudges on the sat-nav screen on the dash (no doubt from wife who manages to get finger marks on the PC monitor too) so I got my little can of monitor screen spray cleaner which I regularly use to clean the CRT monitor screen and laptop screen.
> 
> Unfortunately it seemed to take the anti-reflective coating off the sat-nav screen. Well it has in part. I now have a bit of a mish-mash on the screen with smears where I have rubbed to try and sort the problem out.
> 
> ...


----------



## bomber (Feb 21, 2006)

any body who has had the problem with the sat nav screen and nissan have replaced it free can you advised as it has just happened to me on my x-trail


----------



## shadieb (Aug 27, 2006)

bomber said:


> any body who has had the problem with the sat nav screen and nissan have replaced it free can you advised as it has just happened to me on my x-trail


My missus has just managed to do this with our 54 plate X-Trail SVE. I am absolutely gutted  As soon as there is any light on the screen it looks a mess. I have tried to clean the rest of the coating off but as mentioned earlier it doesn't seem to budge.

Anybody know how much a replacement screen will cost direct from Nissan? We only bought the car last month and went out of town to find the right car. I can't see our local Nissan dealer doing anything to help especially with it not coming from them and being over a year old?
Does anybody know if a screen from a different Nissan will fit such as the pathfinder, 350Z or Primera etc.

Many thanks for any help.


----------



## bomber (Feb 21, 2006)

*SAT NAV SCREEN COATING*

HI MATE, 
THE COATING ON MY XTRAIL WAS ALSO RUBBED OFF AND NISSAN DID NOT WANT TO KNOW AT ALL.
I ACCIDENTALLY DID THIS BY TRYING TO CLEAN FINGER PRINT MARKS OFF THE SCREEN WITH A BABY WIPE, NOT KNOWING THAT THE SOLUTION ON THE WIPES WOULD CAUSE PROBLEMS TO THE SCREEN. TO BE QUITE HONEST I DID NOT EVEN THINK THAT THE SCREEN WAS COATED IN SUCH A WAY. ANYWAY AFTER MY LOCAL NISSAN DEALERSHIP SAID THAT THEY COULDNT HELP, I DECIDED JUST TO CLEAN OFF THE REST OF THE COATING. I DID THIS USING JOHNSONS BABY WIPES AGAIN RUBBING HARD AGAINST THE SCREEN IT EVENTUALLY ALL CAME OFF. I THEN UNCLIPPED THE CONSOLE SURROUND SO I COULD CLEAN OFF THE COATING ON THE REST OF THE SCREEN.
IT LOOKS AS GOOD AS NEW NOW, BUT I DO HAVE TO KEEP THE SUN ROOF SHADE ON WHEN USING IT ON SUNNY DAYS.

IF YOURS IS A 54 REG LIKE MINE THEN YOUR SUNROOF ALONG WITH YOUR WINDOWS WONT BE TINTED. WHEN I HAD MY REAR WINDOWS TINTED I ALSO HAD THE SUNROOF DONE AS WELL. MOST OTHER MAKES SUNROOFS ARE ALREADY TINTED BUT I COULDNT UNDERSTAND WHY BEARING IN MIND THE SUNS RAYS CAN SHINE DIRECT ON TO THE DRIVERS HEAD.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Bomber,

Welcome to the X-Trail world.

Just one note: The use of all Capital letters in one word or a sentence indicates that you are putting a strong emphasis on that particular word, or "shouting-out" a whole sentence. Reading your last post ... my ears are hurting


----------



## shadieb (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Bomber,

I bought mine because the previous owner had already done all the things to it that I wanted to do to it, such as removeable towbar fitted, parking sensors, full chrome pack including steps and corner bars etc. Plus they had all back windows including rear screen tinted. I believe the sunroof has been done as well but need to check.

I have found that by using Pledge multi-surface cleaner and a fair bit of scrubbing we have nearly removed all the coating  I also found that by upping the brightness and contrast in the display settings of the sat nav it is easier to read then ever before. I have also bought a 4 pack of ready cut screen protectors from Ebay for £6.99, I will get one fitted as soon as they arrive. 

If you would like one of the screen protectors for your car when they arrive, if you mail me your details I will send you one  We are never going to use all 4.

To be honest without the coating we have found the nav display to be so much easier to read. Go figure eh 

Cheers.


----------



## prasheel (Jan 12, 2006)

Shadieb

Unfortunately I had a very similar problem. There is nothing you can do with Nissan. They can only offer to replace the whole system. They will not replace the glass. I traded my car in PX for a Nissan Murano. Dealer did not realise problem with sat nav screen so I was Ok.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine's 3 months old and I've had what look like finger-marks from new. Can only be seen when the screen first comes on and is still black. They wipe away with a clean tissue but seem to re-appear in the same spot without, as far as I know, the screen being touched.

Does that sound like a problem with the coating?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2006)

Am I glad I found this forum !! I have the same problem - nothing in the manual about the sat nav screen, so I would imagine that many will use "standard" dashboard sprays/wipes to clean it like I did, and I now have a partially - coated screen which looks a mess. Will try Dixon Nissan in Sheffield, but I dont hold out much hope, they are useless.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2006)

Is it easy to remove the console to get at the sat nav screen ? I have exactly the same problem


----------



## shadieb (Aug 27, 2006)

HI,

To remove the fascia there is an howto on the Australian X-Trail forum heres the link direct to it http://www.users.on.net/~noelsilv/auexyforum/files/Audio_Install.pdf

Mine started off as a few fingermarks that kept re-appearing, and when the missus cleaned it with an all purpose spray it made a real mess of it. We just had to stick at it with a soft cloth and the same multi purpose spray constantly going over the screen, until eventually it all came off. 
We didn't need to remove the fascia as we managed to clean it in situ. It doesn't look too bad and we have now applied a screen protector to it. Can be a bit glary in bright sunlight but even when the coating was on it could be hard to read if caught in the wrong light.

Hope you get it sorted mate but don't hold your breath for Nissan to do anything. I telephoned them regarding mine only to be told that a replacement screen would be £1800 +VAT just for the screen.

Good luck.


----------



## grahamgolfer (Nov 12, 2006)

*X-Trail coating*

Thanks for the advice. Not too bothered about the CAPITAL letters (get a life my friend in Canada). Just had to wipe off the rest of my coating using glass wipes. Looks OK again, but Nissan assistance rubbish again (just like with the engine management problem with the EGR).



bomber said:


> HI MATE,
> THE COATING ON MY XTRAIL WAS ALSO RUBBED OFF AND NISSAN DID NOT WANT TO KNOW AT ALL.
> I ACCIDENTALLY DID THIS BY TRYING TO CLEAN FINGER PRINT MARKS OFF THE SCREEN WITH A BABY WIPE, NOT KNOWING THAT THE SOLUTION ON THE WIPES WOULD CAUSE PROBLEMS TO THE SCREEN. TO BE QUITE HONEST I DID NOT EVEN THINK THAT THE SCREEN WAS COATED IN SUCH A WAY. ANYWAY AFTER MY LOCAL NISSAN DEALERSHIP SAID THAT THEY COULDNT HELP, I DECIDED JUST TO CLEAN OFF THE REST OF THE COATING. I DID THIS USING JOHNSONS BABY WIPES AGAIN RUBBING HARD AGAINST THE SCREEN IT EVENTUALLY ALL CAME OFF. I THEN UNCLIPPED THE CONSOLE SURROUND SO I COULD CLEAN OFF THE COATING ON THE REST OF THE SCREEN.
> IT LOOKS AS GOOD AS NEW NOW, BUT I DO HAVE TO KEEP THE SUN ROOF SHADE ON WHEN USING IT ON SUNNY DAYS.
> ...


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

grahamgolfer said:


> Not too bothered about the CAPITAL letters (get a life my friend in Canada).


Hi Graham,

If you read a few more posts you'll realise that Valboo is one of the most helpful guys around so I don't think he deserves that. If you didn't notice, he's a moderator here, and one of the jobs of a moderator is to encourage newbie users to understand the courtesies know as 'netiquette'. He did that in a gentle and unofficious way. Give the guy a break eh?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

flynn said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> If you read a few more posts you'll realise that Valboo is one of the most helpful guys around so I don't think he deserves that. If you didn't notice, he's a moderator here, and one of the jobs of a moderator is to encourage newbie users to understand the courtesies know as 'netiquette'. He did that in a gentle and unofficious way. Give the guy a break eh?


HERE - HERE - intentional CAPITALS to indicate shouting out my agreement with flynn.


----------



## grahamgolfer (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,
Please acept my apologies if I upset you and also apologies to ValBoo. I just hope you ARE guys otherwise I've gone and upset you again. Hey, life's too short to groan (hence the original message) and Bombers message was well written which was the main thing. Anyway, the tip on the screen was great but don't bother buying the screen protectors off Ebay. I ordered some but they attract a lot of reflections.
Apologies again
Graham 



Canada's Far East said:


> HERE - HERE - intentional CAPITALS to indicate shouting out my agreement with flynn.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Graham 

Good for you - - didn't quite realize that you were so new to this forum - - takes awhile to get in-the-grove...I stumbled over my self a number of times in the early going - - hang in there....this is a good place to be for an X-T owner.

Where are you located and what type of X-T do you have ? How's your experience with the vehicle been thus far ?

Look forward to your posts.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Same problem here in Lancashire UK. I made the mistake of using auto glym glass cleaner and now my screen looks knackered.. Does it definitely work rubbing the rest off? Scared off making it worse.
How do you unclip the surround??


----------



## grahamgolfer (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Fatface,

Yes it definitely works. I too was also worried I was going to cause more problems than I was solving, but after a lot of hard work rubbing the screen, all of the anti-glare was removed. I used glass cleaning wipes in the end and went through a packet of them before it was all clear. I tried to take off the surround but got a little nervous when it didn't come off that easily, so I left it in place and it didn't cause that much of an issue. The 4 corners are a little akward but not that bad.

After I had finished removing the coating the screen now looks great. It is worth the effort. 

Just don't use anything too wet and you should be OK.

Good luck

Graham


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

WOW - Job done, I'm back in love with the car again. I used Auto Glym Fast Glass and WD40 worked a treat - Screen looks brand new. What a great result!


----------



## grahamgolfer (Nov 12, 2006)

*Sat Nav Coating*

Great news. Now if only the Nissan dealers could be as helpful???? The quote I had was 'you'll need a new system altogether and it'll cost you £1200'. The glass wipes were slightly cheaper.

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Well i don't have SAT NAV; however, I would like to know what the recommended after market GPS to install in your vehicle?

REAM1


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh no, I know it's an old thread but I have gone and ruined my screen too somehow. what concerns me is I knew about the problem before I even bought the car as I did a lot of research (thanks to this forum) and when I got the car the screen was immaculate. I have not used anything on the screen, can only assume it is some cross contamination from a cloth by accident. Nissan did not want to know (no surprise there then!). I guess the only thing to do is to try and remove the coating as suggested. What does concern me is my screen looks like the problem is on the underside of the screen not the face? It has gone very streaked and a matt finish, was this how any of yours looked when you had the same problem? Thanks


----------



## grahamgolfer (Nov 12, 2006)

Dan Diesel, I was really worried when I started to rub off the coating as I knew how much a replacement was. But leaving it as it was was not an option so I perservered with the screen wipes and all was well. I do remember getting lines across the screen when I was cleaning the screen (similar to the distortion you get if you touch your laptop screen) so this is maybe what you're seeing after you've applied pressure when cleaning. This did worry me at the time but they disappeared soon after cleaning stopped. Sorry can't be of any more help. Good Luck.


----------



## Dan Diesel (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks graham, out of interest can you tell me what type / brand of screen wipes you used, i may get the same as I know they work.


----------



## GGBlue (Jun 22, 2008)

*Sat Nav Screen*

Just Bought a X-trail new in milage 200 but reg dec 2006 (Nice deal  having just read all the comments on the sat screen it's obvious the dealer as been cleaning the screen whilst in the show room he's going to replace . 

Whilst I'm on here does anyone know if I can change or add additional maps to the system birdview we plan to take the car to South africa and navteq do a version but I'm not sure or can't find out if Nissan need to supply or I can do it myself????

great forum guys look forward to reading future comments


----------



## hairybiker (May 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Am I glad I found this forum !! I have the same problem - nothing in the manual about the sat nav screen, so I would imagine that many will use "standard" dashboard sprays/wipes to clean it like I did, and I now have a partially - coated screen which looks a mess. Will try Dixon Nissan in Sheffield, but I dont hold out much hope, they are useless.


RE marks on sat nav screen , you'll find they are on the inside of the screen. Easy to remove by prising off the silver surround which only clips on. Pull forward to reveal sat nav unit , prise plastic screen off with a sharp blade , stuck on with a sealant, clean the inside but leave the sealant on the edges as it will stick back on in place. 15 minute job


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Almost 9 years later.......


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

somebody on here previously mentioned having their glass sunroof professionally Tinted with aftermarket tint film. Just a few words of caution....i work in the autoglass trade and i recall a decade ago the professional tinter we had employed in our shop said some glass sunroofs Cannot be tinted as the glass absorbs to much heat from the sun and has been known to explode/shatter from that issue...i may be wrong but double check with a pro tinter if it true or not.


----------

